# Alpine F#1 Status CDA-7990 (F1) on eBay...



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Alpine F#1 Status CDA-7990 F #1 F1 US Version NOT 7990J - eBay (item 170498555246 end time Jun-21-10 13:27:36 PDT)
Opening Bid: $900
BIN: $1000
Shipping: $40
1 Bid so far...


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump for 7990 goodness...


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Somebody bid on/won this auction, but hasn't paid. So, had to file a claim in the eBay resolution center and will be re-listing it w/in the next few days. Unless, someone is interested. PM me. Thanks!
-Jeff


----------



## mrgreenjeans (Jun 3, 2010)

Does this HU have the same capabilities and burr brown chip as the 9887?


----------



## dunnounme (Jul 30, 2008)

*deleted double post


----------



## dunnounme (Jul 30, 2008)

mrgreenjeans said:


> Does this HU have the same capabilities and burr brown chip as the 9887?


This HU is a few classes above the mid-end 9887. It's the top-end Alpine HU.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

mrgreenjeans said:


> Does this HU have the same capabilities and burr brown chip as the 9887?



With a world-renowned reputation for the highest quality CD reproduction, Alpine has now redefined car audio performance in such finite detail that they have established a new industry standard. This pinnacle of achievement has never before been met. And the CDA-7990 is now simply the goal to which all others strive, and against which all others are judged. Anything else is merely a distant second best.
Ai-Net

Ai-Talk Display
External Processor Preset Function Recall
Multi CD Shuttle Control
CD Player

CD-R/CD-RW Compatibility
1 Disc High Precision DT-ST Mechanism
96kHz/24 Bit Sign Magnitude DAC (Burr-Brown K-Grade)
CD Text, CD Text Display, CD Text Scroll
Digital Output (Optical)
Disc Play/Pause
Disc Title Memory
Elapsed Time Display
Forward/Backward
M.I.X. (Random Play)
Music Scan/Repeat
Music Sensor
T.S.M. (Title Search Menu)
T.S.M. Scroll (Title Search Menu Scroll)
CD Shuttle Control

CD Text Display/Scroll
Direct Disc Selection
Disc Play/Pause
Disc Title Memory
Elapsed Time Display
Forward/Backward
M.I.X. One/All (Random Play One or All)
Music Scan
Music Sensor Up/Down
Repeat (One/All)
General-Head Units

Bass Center Frequency Control
Bass Width Adjustment
Subwoofer Level Control
Treble Center Frequency Control
3 Sets of Preamp Outputs
4 V Preamp Output with Custom Outboard High-Power DC-DC Converter
50W x 4 channel high power output
Anti-Theft Detachable Front Panel
Audio Interrupt In
Bass Engine
BioLite Display
Black Coated CD Mechanism & PC Board
Black Out Display
Custom Gold-Plated RCA Connectors
Custom Titanium-Insulated PCOCC RCA Cables
Dimmer-on Input
Dual Illumination Buttons (Blue/Green)
ISO Mount Capability
Optical Output
Power Antenna Lead
Remote-on Lead
S.T.A.R Circuitry
Steering Remote Controller Ready
Subwoofer Level Control
Versatile Link Ready
1-year SonicElectronix.com warranty
Tuner

D.A.P. (Direct Access Preset)
MaxTune SQ Tuner (Normal/Hi-Fi Modes)
Preset Address Indicator
Preset Stations (FM:12/AM:6/DAP:6)
Station Title Memory
Title Search Menu
Up/Down Seek


----------



## avddreamr (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah there are alot of flakes in highend audio.

Great HU. I still have mine tucked away in the weekend car. It's almost a shame that all that those wonderful outputs are wasted when you plug it into a processor. 

Probably one of the best head units ever made. Good luck


----------

